# Von wo aus Makrelen angeln in Holland



## seaspin (23. Januar 2011)

Hallo,

ich wohne in der Nähe von Oldenburg (Niedersachsen) und würde es dieses Jahre gerne einmal von Holland aus probieren.

Scheveningen sind von mir aus 400 KM, das ist mir zu weit, gibt es gute Kutter im Norden von Holland? 

Für jegliche Hinweise wäre ich sehr dankbar!

Gruß, Klaus


----------



## seaspin (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Von wo aus Makrelen angeln in Holland*

Hallo,

kennt denn niemand einen Anlauflaufpunkt oder eine Adresse für einen Makrelenkutter in Holland?


----------



## Boedchen (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Von wo aus Makrelen angeln in Holland*

Warum willst du so weit?
Von der Deutschen küste fahren reichlich Kutter ,
und diese sind sogar recht gut.
Eine Liste wo und welche wann fahren kannst du dir hier und wo anders Nachlesen.


----------



## seaspin (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Von wo aus Makrelen angeln in Holland*

ich bin schon öfters von Bensersiel aus gefahren, nun möchte ich gerne mal Holland testen....


----------



## archie01 (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Von wo aus Makrelen angeln in Holland*

Hallo
Probier es mal von Den Helder aus , wir haben da immer gute Erfahrungen gemacht , ganz im Gegensatz zu Scheveningen.

Gruß
Archie


----------



## seaspin (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Von wo aus Makrelen angeln in Holland*

Hast du da eventuell eine Adresse?


----------



## snofla (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Von wo aus Makrelen angeln in Holland*

schau hier mal

http://home.scarlet.be/~molemans/botengids/botengids_nederland.htm

Stellendam/ Hoek van Holland ist auch sehr gut


----------



## seaspin (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Von wo aus Makrelen angeln in Holland*

danke.... wird dort genauso wie in der Nordsee (von Bensersiel aus) geangelt?


----------



## snofla (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Von wo aus Makrelen angeln in Holland*

jepp....


----------



## seaspin (6. Februar 2011)

*AW: Von wo aus Makrelen angeln in Holland*

OK, dann schaue ich mich da mal um! also auf der Webseite!

Danke#6


----------



## baumschubser (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Von wo aus Makrelen angeln in Holland*

Moin Seaspin,

waren letztes Jahr zum ersten Mal von Lauwersoog aus zum Makrelenangeln. Davor bin ich entweder von Büsum (was mir nicht mehr zusagt) oder von Bensersiel mit dem FK Möwe gefahren. Sehr gefallen hat mir persönlich in Holland das saubere Schiff, kurze Anfahrtszeiten zum Fisch und fließend Wasser an den Schlachtpläzen.
Bin dort mitgefahren, weil ich auf der Möwe relativ kurzfristig keinen Platz mehr bekommen habe, ansonsten ist der FK Möwe absolut zu empfehlen.

Bei deinem Wohnort dürfte Bensersiel am nahegelegensten sein, aber von Dir bis nach Lauwersoog sind es auch nur ca 180km.

Also bis denn


----------



## Eristo (9. Februar 2011)

*AW: Von wo aus Makrelen angeln in Holland*

Wir (Aller-Weser-Hochseeangler Verden e.V.) sind in den letzten Jahren immer von Lauwersoog mit MS Dageraad auf Makrelen gefahren. Es hat uns immer viel Spass gemacht, das Schiff ist prima, der Kapitän hat viel Erfahrung - und immer vollen Einsatz gezeigt!:g

Besonders hat uns auch die sehr gute Wasserversorgung mit ausreichend fliessend Wasser beim Ausnehmen der Fische gefallen. #6

Drijver, Tel. (0031) 519297992 o. (0031) 652902584
www.dageraad.nu


----------



## seaspin (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Von wo aus Makrelen angeln in Holland*

Hallo,

ich bin auch schon 4 mal von Bensersiel gefahren!

3 mal mit der Edelweiß, sturer, dennoch netter Kapitän, 1 mal nichts gefangen, 2 mal super gefangen.

1 mal mit der Albatros, das war Enttäuschung pur!


----------



## baumschubser (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Von wo aus Makrelen angeln in Holland*

Habe die gleichen Erfahrungen bei den "anderen Kuttern" in Bensersiel auch gemacht. Vielleicht bezahlst Du bei der Möwe etwas mehr, lohnt sich aber.


----------



## seaspin (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Von wo aus Makrelen angeln in Holland*

ach mit der Edelweiß war es eigentlich immer OK! Die Albators hatte einmal die Fahrt beendet, ohne Fang und dann standen wir 1,5 Stunden vor dem Hafen und konnten wegen der Fähre nicht reinfahren, das wusste der Kapitän doch vorher schon. Verlorene Angelzeit! Albatros nie wieder!


----------



## baumschubser (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Von wo aus Makrelen angeln in Holland*

So hat jeder seine Vorlieben. Ich persönlich mache aber nicht nur vom Fangerfolg einen guten Kutter aus. Sicherlich sollte dieser stimmen, denn dafür fährt man schließlich dorthin. Aber mach Dir selbst ein Bild von den genannten Kuttern und dann weist Du wo Du in Zukunft noch mitfährst und wo nicht!


----------



## seaspin (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Von wo aus Makrelen angeln in Holland*

mir geht es auch nicht nur um den Fang! Ich finde es absolut nicht gut über 100 Makrelen pro Angler zu haben 10 sollten es aber schon sein und 20 würden mir mehr als reichen....

Die Möwe habe ich auch gesehen, finde ich aber ganz schön groß.... mal sehen....


----------



## baumschubser (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Von wo aus Makrelen angeln in Holland*

Sollte mit dem Fang auch nicht auf Dich bezogen sein, sondern meine Meinung darstellen.
Was ich aber an Deinem Post nicht verstehe
"Die Möwe habe ich auch gesehen, finde ich aber ganz schön groß...." wie meinst Du das denn, der Kutter ist doch eher als klein einzuordnen, wenn man sich die Kutterflotte in den Niederlanden oder der Ostsee anschaut. Unabhängig davon was hält Dich davon ab auf einem "großen" Kutter zu angeln?


----------



## seaspin (10. Februar 2011)

*AW: Von wo aus Makrelen angeln in Holland*

wir haben bislang immer mit 10 Mann einen kleinen Kutter komplett gechartert..... auf die Möwe gehen doch bestimmt 30 Mann und die Kutter in Holland kenne ich nicht. Ich höre nur immer wieder es soll dort besser sein, nur niemand hat einen Adresse.... nun habe ich ja eine!


----------



## seaspin (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Von wo aus Makrelen angeln in Holland*

Habe nun eine Bus Mitfahrgelegenheit im Juni! Ich hoffe das ist nicht zu früh!

Ich werden dann mal berichten, wenn ich wieder da bin!


----------



## snofla (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Von wo aus Makrelen angeln in Holland*

in den Helder kann ich dir die borndiep empfehlen http://www.proshipping.nl/


in Stellendam die stellabel http://wrakvissen.nl/


aber nur für Makrele


----------

